# Saccharomyces boulardii Inhibits IBD by Trapping T Cells in Mesenteric Lymph Nodes



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

Saccharomyces boulardii Inhibits Inflammatory Bowel Disease by Trapping T Cells in Mesenteric Lymph Nodes


----------

